# Paedobaptism?



## dust with Holy breath (Dec 3, 2004)

Help with paedobaptism needed? I have thus far been against infant baptism, but I had an epiphany today as to the nature and idea behind infant baptism and the glory to God this method can show. I am curious if anyone has a compiled list of Scripture that is commonly used to support infant baptism? I believe God si trying to convert me from believer's baptism to paedobaptism. I will share more thought later.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 3, 2004)

If you really believe that God is "trying to convert" you... then quit resisting and convert!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome to Puritan Board, Jason! On a side note, please see this thread for avatar size guidelines, and see the "Signature Requirements" link at the bottom of my signature.

I've attached to this post a list of Scriptures foundational to my belief in God's covenantal favor and blessing to the children of believers, in both Testaments. I further explain why I see such Scriptures as logically leading to paedobaptism in this thread.


----------



## dust with Holy breath (Dec 3, 2004)

I believe He already has, but I would like to see the Scripture because that is where the rubber meets the road. Salvation is a supernatural act of God in which a soul is regenerated until the beauty of the glory of God in the face of Christ. Too many times people have turned salvation into just praying a prayer which is unbiblical. They then base baptism not on a person evidencing saving faith through bearing fruit of obedience to Christ, but on whether somebody has prayed a prayer. Infant Baptism takes this out of the equation and is a promise from the parents to raise their children in a godly home and watch for them to produce fruit which will evidence true saving faith. Some examples of this fruit can be found in Matthew 5 with the "Be Attitudes", the whole of 1 John, and Galatians 5. Once the children bear fruit of obedience, the parents, at that moment in time can say that the child has saving faith. The child can then confirm this evidence with a profession of Christ as Lord of their life. This profession will be an outworking of the new life wrought by regeneration of their soul Sound about right?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2004)

Your thoughts above especially remind me of a lot of the positive discussion that has taken place in a recent thread on the very issue of the relationship of fruit to baptism, and the place they both have in assurance and presumption. The thread can be found here.


----------



## dust with Holy breath (Dec 3, 2004)

How's the signature? I am working on changing the Avatar.


----------



## dust with Holy breath (Dec 3, 2004)

I am having difficulties today, but I think I have it fixed.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2004)

VoilÃ !


----------



## pastorway (Dec 3, 2004)

If one has been converted without the Scriptures then there has been no conversion at all. It is the Word of God that renews our minds and God does not speak to us apart from it. We are not converted and then find the Scripture to back it up. God uses the Scripture to accomplish the conversion, be it salvation, sanctification, or growing in grace.

Psalm 19:7 - The Law of the Lord is perfect, converting the soul.

Phillip

PS - welcome! it is good to have another new member of the Puritan Board from AUSTIN, TEXAS!!

[Edited on 12-3-04 by pastorway]


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dust with Holy breath_
> How's the signature? I am working on changing the Avatar.



Jason,

Resize the picture and resend it to me.


----------



## dust with Holy breath (Dec 3, 2004)

What I mean is that I have seen the Scriptures, but I have never seen them in the light that God has shown me them now. Does that make sense? God has enlightened them to me as He has not before. I am very fearful of the growing amount of professors of Christ who have evidenced no true saving faith going into the waters of "believers baptism". When asked if they are saved they reply with the usual, "Well I prayed to receive Jesus." We do not pray to receive Jesus, we are reborn unto faith in Him. It hits you like a tsunami and all things are made new (2 Corinthians 5:17). Before conversion, we hated God, we were His enemy (Romans 5). That's probably another thread.

P.S. Pastor Way, We should try to get together and visit since we live in the same city.

[Edited on 12-4-2004 by dust with Holy breath]


----------



## pastorway (Dec 6, 2004)

I have split this thread and moved the discussion about regeneration to an new thread in teh Theology Forum titled "Regeneration - with or without the Word"

Phillip


----------

